
VisibleV8: In-Browser Monitoring of JavaScript in the Wild - oftenwrong
https://kapravelos.com/projects/vv8
======
christopherbalz
Sounds lightweight in implementation but very powerful. Seems like it could be
used by the likes of `npm` to filter out packages that do operations such as
`prototype` modification. Then those would be flagged in `npm audit`.

